# Speedometer on the steering column?



## chazzz (Dec 1, 2006)

I am looking for a MINI Cooper S (most likely 2007). I've seen some pictures of used MINI interior. I saw speedometer and tachometer that are sitting on the top of the steering column.

Other MINIs have a speedometer on the center of the dashboard.

I like the speedometer & tachometer on the steering column...very much. I realize that it's hard to find a MINI with these options.

Which year, option, etc that usually come with speedometer/tachometer on the steering column?

thanks in advance for answering my question...chaz


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

The option you're looking for is the _Chrono Package._ Not sure what years it was available, but here it is in my '05.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

The ones that I've seen like that have always had the nav package installed. The Nav screen in the center console replaces the tach / speedo set in the dash.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wdgiles said:


> The ones that I've seen like that have always had the nav package installed. The Nav screen in the center console replaces the tach / speedo set in the dash.


On the new 2007 hardtops (R56), there is no way to get the speedometer above the steering column. You can get a digital readout of your speed in the tachometer display, but you can not have the actual speedometer above the steering column. Even if you get the navigation system, the speedometer is still located in the center around the navigation screen.


----------

